# Large Growths on Black Skirt Tetra



## Kloh14 (Dec 8, 2020)

1. Size of tank? 29 gallon

2. Water parameters 

All within safe and normal range. We regularly test the water once a week and nothing has been high or alarming.

a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature? 

80-82

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 

FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 

About 2 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

6 1-2” black skirts, 6 1-2” serpa tetras, 2 1” neon tetras, 6 1” zebra danios, 1 2” yoyo, 3 1” cori cats, 1 2” juvenile angel fish, 1 2” clown pleco.

Have had all of them for about 1-1.5 months except the danios (about 3 weeks for those)

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

No however, they are all from the same seller. Seller is highly reputable and trusted.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?

a) Yes, one live plant rooted in drift wood. Also there are other fake plants.
B) gravel
C) a few hollow plastic type pieces for the smaller fish to hide in 

9. a. Filtration? 
b. Heater?

a) basic carbon filter
B) two smaller heaters. I had one for a 10-20 gal and got a second for the same tank size. They both easily keep the tank warm 

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?

a) lights on from5-9p. Basic led lights
B) minimal light exposure for abkut

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?

a) about every 3-4 weeks depending on water tests. Last water change before illness appears was about 2 weeks. 
b) about 30%
c) tap
D) prime conditioner
E) gravel vac at same time as water change

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?

fed daily, alternating between omega tropical flakes and brine shrimp

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

a) only on one fish. Large bumps on side near tail. Fish quarantined for 2 weeks with minimal change. Other fish seem healthy. Doesn’t want to eat but I also think it might be loneliness. Not Other odd behaviors. 
b&c) nothing unusual noticed 

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

a) after consulting with my local fish guy, I treated my quarantine tank with 1/2tsp aquarium salt per gallon. He didn’t think it was a common disease/illness. 
b) no meds administered, only aquarium salt. 

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Quarantine tank set up with water from my main tank and then treated with salt. New filter with just carbon used in quarantine tank. Quarantine tank also has a heater and keeps temp around 78F.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

It looks sort of like fin rot but could possibly be swim bladder diesease. Add a tiny bit of salt into the tank, it usually helps. Reply back if any of them die or they start swimming upside down. I believe this is humeronous faxinellis a type of disease that results in starge grey black or WHITE growths on a fish. Often nothing happens at all but left completely untreated it can be awful. Once, I lost 6 fish tanks that were connected together! (I am a fish breeder) I lost three tanks of mollies, one tank of betta fish fry brom my best pair, AND several gouramis. Try addid a little bit of salt into the tank it might cure your problem but it atleast won't make it worse.


----------



## Kloh14 (Dec 8, 2020)

Adding some new/recent/better photos


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

So the growth has turned black? It seems pretty unusual... Did you try adding salt? From the photos I can't really tell but I would reccomend removing the fish untill you find out what it is or if its harmful.


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

Please do not add any salt to the tank. Again, this is a problem with water quality.
OP, you have to change 50% or more water WEEKLY and it is not dependent with your water results and ‚all good and within safe range’ is not good enough. Please always do post numbers for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Take out everything out of the tank, clean it thoroughly without adding any chemicals and then clean the tank daily with cleaning any stuff, substrate and changing out 75% water. When everything is ok with fish, proceed with your 50% water changes WEEKLY.
And this is not swim bladder or finrot. When fish have finrot, their fins start to be attacked and eaten away by bacteria that is caused by poor water auality or injury to the fins and when fish have swim bladder disorder they will have trouble swimming which of these is not the case as I’ve already stated.
And there is no such fish disease as faxinellis.
OP, give away the angelfish, get 4 more tetras as these should be in groups, get 3 more cories as these are schooling fish and need to be in groups of 6 or more like tetras. Get rid of the yoyo loach as these get too big for your tank, they should be in groups of 4-6+ and should have a tank of size of 40 gallon and more.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Sorry I haven't replied! The holidays have been crazy!  I wouldn't worry to much about a strange growth on just one fish sometimes a fish can be weaker or come from the pet store with a strange disease! Just separate that fish just it case it might spread!


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

20yearfishexpert said:


> Sorry I haven't replied! The holidays have been crazy!  I wouldn't worry to much about a strange growth on just one fish sometimes a fish can be weaker or come from the pet store with a strange disease! Just separate that fish just it case it might spread!


Water changes will be plenty and this WILL spread. My fish get it constantly and its not harmful


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Why do your fish get fin rot constantly?


----------



## Itz_a_fishkeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

MoreThanAFish said:


> Please do not add any salt to the tank. Again, this is a problem with water quality.
> OP, you have to change 50% or more water WEEKLY and it is not dependent with your water results and ‚all good and within safe range’ is not good enough. Please always do post numbers for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Take out everything out of the tank, clean it thoroughly without adding any chemicals and then clean the tank daily with cleaning any stuff, substrate and changing out 75% water. When everything is ok with fish, proceed with your 50% water changes WEEKLY.
> And this is not swim bladder or finrot. When fish have finrot, their fins start to be attacked and eaten away by bacteria that is caused by poor water auality or injury to the fins and when fish have swim bladder disorder they will have trouble swimming which of these is not the case as I’ve already stated.
> And there is no such fish disease as faxinellis.
> OP, give away the angelfish, get 4 more tetras as these should be in groups, get 3 more cories as these are schooling fish and need to be in groups of 6 or more like tetras. Get rid of the yoyo loach as these get too big for your tank, they should be in groups of 4-6+ and should have a tank of size of 40 gallon and more.


this looks like what was on my molly, I treated her with kosher salt and she is fine now.


----------

